
Pirate Bay Under DDoS Attack From Unknown Enemy - llambda
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-under-ddos-attack-from-unknown-enemy-120516/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
nextparadigms
Maybe it's the Microsoft-backed start-up that got some negative PR a few days
ago?

[http://torrentfreak.com/microsoft-funded-startup-aims-to-
kil...](http://torrentfreak.com/microsoft-funded-startup-aims-to-kill-
bittorrent-traffic-120513/)

Whoever it is, I'd be surprised if they aren't discovered in a few months
time, especially if they keep doing it. So I hope it's worth it for them,
because as far as I know this is illegal in many countries.

~~~
gouranga
That would be amusing.

Especially considering Microsoft's prominent take-down of botnets recently.

Perhaps they just assumed control over them...

